# A few pics from the 400mm DO II



## luckydude (Oct 11, 2015)

These are pretty crappy but that is not because of the lens, it's me. These are after a pretty brutal 4-5 hour scramble through the ridges and canyons of the Santa Cruz mountains, we were chasing a mountain lion. I think the first pic is maybe the best of the lion but I'm not focussed on the lion. Autofocus was hunting even with single point but that's almost certainly because I have shaky hands (benign tremor) and they are way worse when I'm tired (and I was exhausted, completely so).

All that said, ignore the lion, look at the branches in front of it. I believe this is sharper than the mark I. I need to find time to do a careful comparison, this is not that, but I promised something so here is something.

http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/2015-lion/

I'm pretty much a n00b so if you all have some specific things you'd like me to do let me know.

So far my only negative reaction to the lens is that the foot is different from the mark I, the mark I foot is easier to use as a handle when you are walking around. Pretty minor point.


----------



## candc (Oct 11, 2015)

The lighting is not very good so that's a problem no matter what you are using but they don't look as sharp as they should. What converter are you using? I use dxo optics pro and really like what the module does with that lens.


----------



## luckydude (Oct 11, 2015)

candc said:


> The lighting is not very good so that's a problem no matter what you are using but they don't look as sharp as they should. What converter are you using? I use dxo optics pro and really like what the module does with that lens.



I'm lazy, these are jpegs from the camera.


----------



## candc (Oct 11, 2015)

For whatever reason in camera jpegs or dpp don't do that lens justice? Try shooting raw and converting with lr or dxo. It is very sharp but needs a boost in the contrast and vibrancy. I have taken a lot of shots that look like throwaways on the camera LCD but look great converted in dxo.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 26, 2015)

Couple of things

1. Awesome pics even if not technically perfect.

2. For those who are saying the lens isn't sharp, it is, the reason why not sharp in this case are:
a. Focal point was branch in front of lion, instead of lion
b. In-camera noise reduction

Anyway, great pics!


----------



## martti (Nov 1, 2015)

"Ignore the lion!"

one of the better lines I've seen here for a while...


----------

